# Opening Emregency Window



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a 2012 Outback 25RS. I am trying to open the emergency window on it to check something that may (or may not) be leaking.

I have tried to open it, but cant. Its never been opened, and don't want to really pry on it in case I break it. But it would be nice to know it works, for well emergencies 

Should it just flip open or am I missing something?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Lift the lever on the inside of the window and push it through the hole. The red clip has a catch that you can rest on the window sill to prop the window open for air flow. If you push it out past 45 degrees it will fall off the hinge.

If it has never been opened then the gasket could be bonded to the window frame. I can only suggest to push with caution and/or pry gently from the outside.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> Lift the lever on the inside of the window and push it through the hole. The red clip has a catch that you can rest on the window sill to prop the window open for air flow. If you push it out past 45 degrees it will fall off the hinge.
> 
> If it has never been opened then the gasket could be bonded to the window frame. I can only suggest to push with caution and/or pry gently from the outside.


Ours isn't setup like that. It has two red clips you unclip, and then you push the window from the bottom. When I was doing this I has my son on the outside in case it popped open and then off. Could be sealed since its never been opened. Ill look at it this week, see if I can pry a bit to get it started

Thanks


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Once the clips are un-clipped the window is just sitting in it's frame. If it is not easily opened then I would suggest using a silicone spray (sparingly) and let the spray seep into the juncture. The window does need to be exercised occasionally.

A bigger question may be; have you ever had egress from the trailer using the emergency window?







It isn't as easy as you might think. The window is probably going to have you drop a short distance to the ground. The DW and I are seniors, so climbing through windows and dropping to the ground isn't something we do every day. I will say that should a fire or other problem necessitate the emergency exit.... I'm getting her out then I'm out of there.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Leedek said:


> I will say that should a fire or other problem necessitate the emergency exit.... I'm getting her out then I'm out of there.


Is that so that she gives you a soft spot to land with her on the ground under the emergency exit window?


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Leedek said:


> Once the clips are un-clipped the window is just sitting in it's frame. If it is not easily opened then I would suggest using a silicone spray (sparingly) and let the spray seep into the juncture. The window does need to be exercised occasionally.
> 
> A bigger question may be; have you ever had egress from the trailer using the emergency window?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. Since its never been opened, Im sure its just glued shut in a way.

In theory I doubt that would ever be used in an emergency. With the door right opposite who would be using it. But better to be safe and know it works, and to also see if that's where the leak is coming from.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> I will say that should a fire or other problem necessitate the emergency exit.... I'm getting her out then I'm out of there.


Is that so that she gives you a soft spot to land with her on the ground under the emergency exit window?
[/quote]

Whew... I'm glad my wife doesn't visit this forum!


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Will be looking at this next spring. After winterizing, cleaning, washing/waxing and recaulking the window, said enough and will just do it next year. Two days of my weekend spent, and its not going anywhere


----------

